# bald patches on their knees?



## RaychulRobot (May 23, 2011)

My girls both have bald patches on their knees..they're about nickle sized and they don't seem to be bothered...is this normal?


----------



## Roll farms (May 23, 2011)

Some of my goats have them, some don't.  I've seen no difference, health-wise, between those who do and those who don't.


----------



## Ariel301 (May 24, 2011)

It's normal. They wear the hair off and get calluses from laying down on the ground.


----------



## whetzelmomma (May 24, 2011)

My older doe has them... the younger one doesn't have them as badly... but she hasn't been around as long to wear them off! I've seen it on just about every goat I've ever known.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 30, 2011)

My doe has them as well.. They are normal as they do get up and down and they lay on there knees so I think its just like a callus on your hands or feet some people get them some dont


----------



## warthog (May 30, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> It's normal. They wear the hair off and get calluses from laying down on the ground.


x 2


----------

